# How well do tarantulas see?



## skooma_addict (Sep 7, 2007)

I know generally they have poor vision, but how poor? If I were to hold an object directly above them would they see it clearly, or recognize it if I were to do it again? Basically I want to know if they can recognize and differentiate things in their environment with sight or do they rely entirely on touch. If they do rely entirely on touch my awe and intrigue for them would increase that much more.
This question happened onto me while watching my Chilobracys sp. guangziensis leave her webbed "lair", walk directly to the water dish (which she hasn't visited yet since I've only had her for less than a day), walk on top of her hide I provided her with(which she totally rejected thus hurting my feelings slightly... it was nice ), and back to her web lair without getting lost or just feeling her way around the walls of the tank and accidentally stumbling back home.

Obviously they can see somewhat otherwise bright lights wouldn't bother them so much. This has plagued me for quite a while and I brushed it off as another tarantula mystery until the "incident" earlier today with miss your hide is not good enough for me, I'll make my own  

Any input that ANYONE has will be much appreciated, especially from you old crafty veterans out there. :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Sep 8, 2007)

Over all most are very poor sighted. Arboreal tarantula’s are the exception generally. They can see a bit better. Ground dwellers can see light and shadows at a close distance, and they can tell if it's day or night. But a bulk of their input comes from their hairs that cover the whole body. Those hairs are the equivalent of all our senses. They can figure out if something is prey and if they can take it down or if it's to big. They can find their way back to their homes by touch more then sight. 
That is the shortest answer I can come up with but yes they are very poor sighted.


----------



## spartybassoon (Sep 8, 2007)

Yeah, their sight is pretty limited.  Pretty much what Ryan said.  The use their bristles more than anything else as a sensory organ.


----------



## ilovebugs (Sep 8, 2007)

when my OBT was small (it's first few months) it would dart into it's burrow whenever the lights came on in the room. Now it doesn't seem to mind that or anything other than me bumping the enclosure to feed it. Just a few days ago I was trying to find a clean shirt, and I found one I wanted to wear but it had alot of fuzz/cat hair on it, so I gave it a good flap about 3 feet from the OBT. I didn't even notice it, but it sure noticed that shirt, I heard it darting off into it's retreat.

I know they can spot large shapes lurking over them like that shirt, but it does amaze me somewhat that it can find it's burrow so fast.


----------



## Calucifer (Sep 8, 2007)

I think, I THINK, Arthopods can not learn no-innate 	
behavior patterns.


----------



## Aurelia (Sep 8, 2007)

I think Ts do have the ability to learn on a small scale.  My psychotic juvie G. aureostriata aka "The Beast" used to chase a piece of fabric around the top of its KK. I would slip it through the holes and it would bite it and try to eat it but I would gently tug back. Now it doesn't chase the fabric much anymore, it knows it's not food and it can't conquer it.


----------



## Pedemonte Mario (Oct 11, 2016)

Is it possible to use flash with camera when u photograph them?


----------



## Andrea82 (Oct 11, 2016)

Pedemonte Mario said:


> Is it possible to use flash with camera when u photograph them?


Yes, it is. 
But ehm, this thread is almost 10years old...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Pedemonte Mario (Oct 11, 2016)

Andrea82 said:


> Yes, it is.
> But ehm, this thread is almost 10years old...



*oh LOL, well I'm new from today so  *

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andrea82 (Oct 11, 2016)

Pedemonte Mario said:


> *oh LOL, well I'm new from today so  *


Ah, i see. Then it is best to click the 'mark all forums as read'-option. If you do that, you'll only be getting the posts from today from now on.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pedemonte Mario (Oct 11, 2016)

Andrea82 said:


> Ah, i see. Then it is best to click the 'mark all forums as read'-option. If you do that, you'll only be getting the posts from today from now on.


Ah ok thanks hehe  is this forum still active alot?


----------



## Andrea82 (Oct 11, 2016)

Pedemonte Mario said:


> Ah ok thanks hehe  is this forum still active alot?


Yes, very active! Only right jow it is a bit quiet because most US members are still sleeping or getting ready for work, and most European members are at work

Reactions: Funny 1 | Helpful 1


----------



## Pedemonte Mario (Oct 11, 2016)

Andrea82 said:


> Yes, very active! Only right jow it is a bit quiet because most US members are still sleeping or getting ready for work, and most European members are at work


I see.... good then I stay active too. Wish we could upload photos to our info instead of using only image url etc... uploading like in the threats


----------



## louise f (Oct 11, 2016)

@Pedemonte Mario welcome to the boards, Yes it is very active indeed.   Andrea is right you just have to wait to all the Americanos are waking up, then there`s so much activity here, than not even a Faithfull member like me can keep up with all the new threads  Lol

Reactions: Funny 2 | Love 1


----------



## Pedemonte Mario (Oct 11, 2016)

louise f said:


> @Pedemonte Mario welcome to the boards, Yes it is very active indeed.   Andrea is right you just have to wait to all the Americanos are waking up, then there`s so much activity here, than not even a Faithfull member like me can keep up with all the new threads  Lol


haha ok no problem

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Garnet3942 (Jun 12, 2020)

Google won't answer this question and I know this thread is very old but how far can tarantulas see? I have a G. Pulchra (Brazilian black)  He/she is a sling and I was wondering how far she/he could see.  I fed it yesterday she picked it up then dropped it what does this mean?  Im guessing premolt but not quite sure.


----------



## testdasi (Jun 13, 2020)

skooma_addict said:


> I know generally they have poor vision, but how poor? If I were to hold an object directly above them would they see it clearly, or recognize it if I were to do it again? Basically I want to know if they can recognize and differentiate things in their environment with sight or do they rely entirely on touch. If they do rely entirely on touch my awe and intrigue for them would increase that much more.


Practically blind. It can feel air movement but not see the object itself.
Tested this with my Pokie (highly recommend people PLEASE DON'T TRY THIS!).

Wave hand about 5cm above the T carapace, it ran away.
Slowly put a piece of glass in between then wave hand also about 5cm above the T carapace, nothing.


----------



## darkness975 (Jun 13, 2020)

skooma_addict said:


> I know generally they have poor vision, but how poor? If I were to hold an object directly above them would they see it clearly, or recognize it if I were to do it again? Basically I want to know if they can recognize and differentiate things in their environment with sight or do they rely entirely on touch. If they do rely entirely on touch my awe and intrigue for them would increase that much more.
> This question happened onto me while watching my Chilobracys sp. guangziensis leave her webbed "lair", walk directly to the water dish (which she hasn't visited yet since I've only had her for less than a day), walk on top of her hide I provided her with(which she totally rejected thus hurting my feelings slightly... it was nice ), and back to her web lair without getting lost or just feeling her way around the walls of the tank and accidentally stumbling back home.
> 
> Obviously they can see somewhat otherwise bright lights wouldn't bother them so much. This has plagued me for quite a while and I brushed it off as another tarantula mystery until the "incident" earlier today with miss your hide is not good enough for me, I'll make my own
> ...


The sensing of light and dark is basically it.


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Jun 13, 2020)

Here's an interesting article.









						The Evolution Of Colouration And Opsins In Tarantulas
					

Tarantulas paradoxically exhibit a diverse palette of vivid colouration despite their crepuscular to nocturnal habits. The evolutionary origin and maintenance of these colours remains a mystery. In this study, we reconstructed the ancestral states of both blue and green colouration in tarantula...




					www.biorxiv.org


----------

